
So now that the dust has settled, the whole watch thing has been a dud, right? - hoodoof
I don&#x27;t own an iWatch and no-one else I know has one.<p>So that&#x27;s the end of the whole &quot;watch as the future&quot; thing, right?
======
paulcole
How many people did you know who bought the first iPod? What a bust that
turned out to be.

Who knows, in a few years your post could be the next, "no wireless. Less
space than a nomad. Lame."

------
alttab
I'm personally an Android user, so I see the analogy like this:

Some android users use homescreen widgets. Some don't.

Some people will use the watch, others won't.

People were dissapointed because unlike watches, everyone has a smart phone. I
have a pebble and I love it. I realize others wouldn't care.

A dud, but maybe only to hype or expectations. Personally I find its value add
worth any additional trouble, but its not a major part of my existence like my
phone is.

------
AnimalMuppet
If you assume that we are at the end of the future, yes. Or if you believe
that (in this area) what has happened is what will continue to happen, also
yes.

------
j45
PDA's (Newtons) took 10 years to become pioneer devices (Palm OS/Smartphones)
and 20 years to become mainstream.

Just like Tv, then to Color TV.

Everything has potential, if something is ahead of it's time maybe it's the
use cases that are still forming

------
zimpenfish
If we're flinging anecdata around: I don't currently own an Apple Watch (but
will get a rev2) and I know at least 10 people that do (some have bought more
than one for partners, etc.)

------
ncr100
No it's not dead - I use the Pebble and find it super handy.

